# festival that reenacts the pirates...



## Jon in FL

Cum se zice in româncă?

A festival that reenacts the pirates that came to Florida in the 1700's.

My attempt:

Un festival anual că ________ pirati care au frecventat din Florida in 1700's.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Un festival care reconstituie piraţii care au venit in Florida in anii 1700 (în secolul XVIII).


----------



## JulianoS

JoAnne van Heff said:


> Un festival care reconstituie piraţii care au venit in Florida in anii 1700 (în secolul XVIII).


 
Salutare,

Ar trebui sa fie "Un festival care reconstituie *venirea* piraţilor în anii 1700." ... Nu cred ca este OK sa reconstituie piratii...

Just a thought...


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Ai dreptate, Juliano.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Jon in FL said:


> Cum se zice in româncă?
> 
> A festival that reenacts the pirates that came to Florida in the 1700's.
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> Un festival anual că ________ pirati care au frecventat din Florida in 1700's.


 
Just a minor correction Jon in FL: 

*în român(c)ă *or *în româneşte*

_Româncă_ means "Romanian woman". 

Best Regards, 

 robbie


----------



## agami

Un festival care monta (= met en scène) din nou piraţii  venit in Florida în secolul XVIII.


----------



## mikey21

agami said:


> Un festival care monta (= met en scène) din nou piraţii  venit in Florida în secolul XVIII.



What you want to say is: Un festival care pune în şcenă venirea piraţilor în Florida [...]


----------



## JulianoS

mikey21 said:


> What you want to say is: Un festival care pune în şcenă venirea piraţilor în Florida [...]


 
*scenă* nu *şcenă* ...


----------



## agami

Thanks, mikey21. I don't speak, but can somehow read and understand frumoasa voastra limba româneşte .But I was pretty sure that "reenacts" in Jon in Fl question could'nt be translated " reconstituie", because "to enact" means "to performe" , "to play". In my modest "dicţionar româneşte" i found only the translation "a monta", dar "pune în şcena" e chiar cum "mettere , porre in scena (it.)"! 
Thank you again


----------



## JulianoS

agami said:


> Thanks, mikey21. I don't speak, but can somehow read and understand frumoasa voastra limba româneşte .But I was pretty sure that "reenacts" in Jon in Fl question could'nt be translated " reconstituie", because "to enact" means "to performe" , "to play". In my modest "dicţionar româneşte" i found only the translation "a monta", dar "pune în şcena" e chiar cum "mettere , porre in scena (it.)"!
> Thank you again


 
Hello!

I am happy to see that someone wants to learn Romanian and I hope you will not be offended if I will make a small correction on you text:

We are saying either "limba/limbă românească" or just "româneşte".

Grazie mille! (I found it on the internet... )


----------



## agami

JulianoS!
sunt bucurosă dacă cineva corectează greşeolele mele. Aş vreau să învăţ româneşte dar o asemănare cu limbă italienească întoarc iniţiativa nu  mai  uşoară, dimpotrivă mai greuă. 


► Moderator note:
The additional question has been moved to a different thread. ◄


----------

